# Honda eu2200i + air compressor



## Mobilesport (Jan 14, 2020)

Think this will work?
Honda eu2200i powering Northern tool air compressor
Honda eu2000i powering cheap plasma cutter
Links below if they work
I think the air compressor draws 15 amps




























Amazon.com: Mophorn 50Amp Non-Touch Pilot Arc Plasma Cutter, 110/220V Dual Voltage Plasma Cutting Machine, Max 1/2 Inch(14MM) Clean Cut, Portable Cutting Machine IGBT Inverter Digital Plasma Cutting Equipment : Tools & Home Improvement


Buy Mophorn 50Amp Non-Touch Pilot Arc Plasma Cutter, 110/220V Dual Voltage Plasma Cutting Machine, Max 1/2 Inch(14MM) Clean Cut, Portable Cutting Machine IGBT Inverter Digital Plasma Cutting Equipment: Plasma Cutting Equipment - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com







https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=DChcSEwj98pL5suPzAhWUc28EHXsrDrYYABAKGgJqZg&ohost=www.google.com&cid=CAESQOD2cPUs4JohxIav59mITycH9pK_Vqmi91bGv3M1OnGTY5CpuMvTct3RlfWUiKhugketipxP65Vgbz94rOekpbE&sig=AOD64_1eILJK1u6EEUemViJmLDAGxp83Dg&ctype=5&q=&ved=2ahUKEwj3o4X5suPzAhWGlGoFHWSaAhIQwg96BAgBEBE&adurl


=


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I think it’s unlikely that the 2200 will start that motor with the tank empty without significant voltage drop. The 2200 most certainly will not start it full of air having to overcome the head pressure on the compressor. 2 in parallel I think would start it no problem.

If it’s a PSC motor a hard start capacitor or soft start unit can be added to reduce inrush.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Unfortunately, NO I don't think this will work.

I have the EU2200i and it won't run my old 20gal compressor. Nor will it run my inverter stick welder. I have not run the welder in TIG mode, just stick, but arc start kicks the generator off. It doesn't matter in eco mode or normal mode - the delay is too long and both the welder and generator inverters freak out.

I have not tried a transformer welder. My old Century flux core machine (120v) is a transformer welder, but it is out of commission right now so I can't plug it in and try it.

If you are wanting to run these larger 120v loads and want an inverter generator - look at the ones north of 4kw. Duromax makes a 4.5kw unit that is multi-fuel that looks nice.

Otherwise, if it were me I would have a 5-7kw class rotary and fire it up only when you need to run such a high load.

I have a 15kw rotary for the same reason. It's way too big for "tools", but it works for whole house backup (including central AC). In my case, running the 15kw for when I need a tool is fine - I'm not running it long enough to justify lower fuel consumption. That is where the EU2200i is - and its my primary generator for that reason, among others. For 95% of what I need power for the EU2200i is more than enough. Even home back up when we don't run AC.

If you want the EU2200i, or already have it - use it for your constant power. Then supplement with a larger rotary and only run it when ya need it. If noise is an issue - a larger inverter would be ideal, and you can probably use it all around but will still go thru more fuel than the EU2200i.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Mobilesport said:


> Honda eu2000i powering cheap plasma cutter
> 
> View attachment 10307


On second thought - 

Going back to my point about a 5-7kw rotary for tools - it might work OK for your compressor, but when it comes to welding (or in your case - plasma cutter) - I would want something quite a bit stiffer and run the equipment on 240v, not 120v. 

On 120v, even commercial power like in your garage - you can run in to voltage problems. I fought that for years. Then I made an adapter cord that plugged in to a 30a dryer outlet right inside the garage wall. Boy did that make a world of difference welding!! 

The problem with welding equipment on household circuits is they usually aren't the only load on the circuit. IF they are the only load (your garage lights, fans, etc aren't on the same breaker) then you can get OK voltage. If not - you run in to voltage sag and your arc performance suffers greatly, quickly. 

Now morph the above thought to a generator that is VERY susceptible to voltage sag with start up loads. 

The only way to combat this voltage sag is to have enough arse behind the alternator that your start up, or arc start, load is small potatoes to it. That means you need a big generator.

Bump that 5-7kw to 7-12kw. If you are working with sheet metal then down around the 7kw might get you by, but go higher and you won't regret it. 

My 15kw will push over 60 amps @ 240v. That is enough to weld anything I could weld here - with an old tombstone transformer welder. For general welding with draws down around 35-40a I'm almost at 1/2 the rating. I haven't welded off the generator yet, but I can tell you when the whole house AC hits it if you aren't listening carefully you wouldn't even notice the load hit - we've run it about 3 times to test both on gasoline and natural gas. It sags a touch more on NG, as expected, but not bad.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the little induction pancake compressor and an led light works on the little honda ok.
i use that combo on the service truck for greasing machines in the middle of the night on job sites once a week.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Paul, what happens if I overload my eu2200? I’ve never actually done that. Does it stall the engine or simply trip the breaker? I have the companion model. Any risk of damage if I do overload it? Thanks, Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it should just trip out the internal inverter over load shut down.
and you have to restart the engine to reset that.

if it is just a once a while thing it will stand for it...
but if you are hitting the limits a lot it can over heat the inverter parts and be an expensive inverter replacement!
that is why i say design the systems for 50% to a max of 75% of rated run power.
then you do not have the issue of over load and over heating.

and run fans on the gens if the outdoor temps are over 80 deg f!
cool dry air is a good thing!


----------



## Mobilesport (Jan 14, 2020)

iowagold said:


> the little induction pancake compressor and an led light works on the little honda ok.
> i use that combo on the service truck for greasing machines in the middle of the night on job sites once a week.


Good to know . thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

a little led reflector light is super low power consumption with equivalent lumen s to 500 watt halogen.


----------

